

Organizing Your Backbone.js Application With Modules - thirtysixred
http://weblog.bocoup.com/organizing-your-backbone-js-application-with-modules

======
tbranyen
We are planning a follow up post on this soon that will discuss using script
loaders and libraries that assist in organizing code into modules.

